# Celery & almond butter



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've recently heard that celery with almond butter is good for helping to stop cravings. Has anyone tried and tested this theory?

I've been a real grump to be around the past few days due to low calories so if this does work I'll get buying some almond butter for the sanity of my boyfriend!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think this is more down to the fact a food packed with both protein and fats relieves hunger for longer not sure if it is just almond butter though


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Not really helpful lol but where the hell do people buy Almond butter? I swear I've never seen it anywhere!


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Yea I've read somewhere that your body burns more calories digesting celery than the actual piece of celery contains overall


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Ive not heard of it. And to be honest, nut butter being high calorie and celery being full of water, just sounds like you would be eating some food with high water content and satisfying slow digesting fats. So though there may be some benefit I am unaware of, sound like you would just be stopping cravings with a snack?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i think this is more down to the fact a food packed with both protein and fats relieves hunger for longer not sure if it is just almond butter though


Yeah that was my assumotions...at the moment I just have a few nuts but it doesn't really help! I appreciate that if I'm a calorie deficit I can't really get away from the fact that I will be feeling a bit ratty but I was told that this combo, for whatever reason, seems to work better than others. I actually feel quite silly asking this as is makes out I'm a believer in fads! :laugh:



Mighty.Panda said:


> Not really helpful lol but where the hell do people buy Almond butter? I swear I've never seen it anywhere!


I'd just google it if I were buy it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lurgilurg said:


> Yea I've read somewhere that your body burns more calories digesting celery than the actual piece of celery contains overall


this is true


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lurgilurg said:


> Yea I've read somewhere that your body burns more calories digesting celery than the actual piece of celery contains overall


Well yes but not with a dollop of almond butter on!



Greenspin said:


> Ive not heard of it. And to be honest, nut butter being high calorie and celery being full of water, just sounds like you would be eating some food with high water content and satisfying slow digesting fats. So though there may be some benefit I am unaware of, sound like you would just be stopping cravings with a snack?


Except snacks aren't working! Sod it, the fact is there isn't a miracle way to stop cravings except to eat...which I can't :crying: To be fair though, my body's just adapting at the...it's probably panicking at the moment due to the sudden change.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I buy a big pack of celery evrey week for £1 , people can dip it in almond butter or peanut butter for a little treat, but i just eat a cuple of sticks a day in snacking, it has lots of health benefits and is good for bbs ect..

That rob riches talks highley about it on one of his youtube videos, he eats in each day without fail..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> I buy a big pack of celery evrey week for £1 , people can dip it in almond butter or peanut butter for a little treat, but i just eat a cuple of sticks a day in snacking, it has lots of health benefits and is good for bbs ect..
> 
> That rob riches talks highley about it on one of his youtube videos, he eats in each day without fail..


Does celery not a chemical in that can make you sleepy? Goodness knows where I heard that...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> Yeah that was my assumotions...at the moment I just have a few nuts but it doesn't really help! I appreciate that if I'm a calorie deficit I can't really get away from the fact that I will be feeling a bit ratty but I was told that this combo, for whatever reason, seems to work better than others.* I actually feel quite silly asking this as is makes out I'm a believer in fads!* :laugh:
> 
> I'd just google it if I were buy it.


To be fair, these fad type diet tips sometimes come from actual studies that show a clinically positive difference/improvement in the measured parameters. But in real life terms, they are not somethings that one would actually notice, as clinically things are observed on a different scale. Then they get blown out of proportion by the media!

But when one is looking to problem solve, we can get a little bias in what we are willing to believe, due to the desire for it to be true!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Isnt celery supposed to help lower blood pressure to great effect also??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rick89 said:


> Isnt celery supposed to help lower blood pressure to great effect also??


yes it is


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Will be including it now, trouble is I cant stand the stuff but IMO would be a great benefit to any trainer


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Will be including it now, trouble is I cant stand the stuff but IMO would be a great benefit to any trainer


It can go well in a smoothy or juiced. Or added to stews. I don't particularly like the stuff. But I ate it enough in the past that I don't mind the taste now.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I did snack on white celery hearts dipped in cider vinegar, to stop craving/achieve a sense of satiety.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I did snack on white celery hearts dipped in cider vinegar, to stop craving/achieve a sense of satiety. no cals

Whipped eggwhites with no cals sweetener or flavoured proteins curb the appetite for many hours too.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Not really helpful lol but where the hell do people buy Almond butter? I swear I've never seen it anywhere!


MP sell it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> It can go well in a smoothy or juiced. Or added to stews. I don't particularly like the stuff. But I ate it enough in the past that I don't mind the taste now.


Cheers mate, think I will just blend it and juice it like you say, down it and have done with it haha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate, think I will just blend it and juice it like you say, down it and have done with it haha


I've found it quite nice juiced with carrots and apple


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Katy said:


> I've found it quite nice juiced with carrots and apple


Will get some tonight and have 2-3 apple/celery shakes a day me thinks

Mainly to help keep my blood pressure down for me as it creeps a little at times and I have heard great things about celery and blood pressure.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, just been informed that actually the combo is to help with sleep...not cravings! :laugh:


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

i never heard that one about the sleep, but come to think of it my sleeps have been alot better since the summer when i started eating it 

Its not no taste hardly i just chomp it with some blueberries or an apple twice a day.


----------

